# Boldenone Cypionate



## Imosted (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone tried Boldenone Cyp? one of my domestic sources started carrying it and wanted to see anyone have any experience with it.
It is probably the same, but kicks in faster. Wanted to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## colochine (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 8, 2011)

never heard of someone doing bold with a cyp ester. I've heard of prop ester and base.

are you planning on trying it?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

In my opinion......

EQ sucks, doesn't matter the ester involved.  There are much better options for bulking, cutting or maintaining.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like chick with dick.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 8, 2011)

Heard its painful with a short ester. My best guess would be there's reason why its hard to find.


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 8, 2011)

I know someone who's wirking with bold no ester blended with tne. But not bold cyp


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2011)

Bold cyp is suppose to be the most painful gear you can do.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Bold cyp is suppose to be the most painful gear you can do.


 

I don't think anything can be worse than test suspension?


----------



## GMO (Dec 8, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Bold cyp is suppose to be the most painful gear you can do.




1-Test (Dihydroboldenone) Cyp is the most painful gear I have ever pinned BY FAR.  Yes, even worse than test suspension.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Ohhh it's 1-Test Cyp. Pretty sure it's not the same as bold. Am I correct? 

Isn't it closer to methenolone?


----------



## MisterMak (Dec 9, 2011)

HORRIBLE!!

Fever, incredible body aches, extreme redness and soreness in injection area. Don't do it!!!  Please don't.


----------



## Imosted (Dec 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Ohhh it's 1-Test Cyp. Pretty sure it's not the same as bold. Am I correct?
> 
> Isn't it closer to methenolone?




It is not 1 test cyp,   it is Boldenone with cyp ester, i also heard about the pain but i couldnt find anyone who used it...


----------



## smartlooker_ (Apr 6, 2012)

i had my 1st inject (frontload) last week, and my mistake it was way too painful. gave me fever (chills), soreness redness extreme pain at injection site.  pain doesnt seem to go away even after a week..

tried cutting with test cyp, helped a little but im not sure if i would still continue this..


----------

